

Designing a timeless smartwatch - ArikBe
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/7/5477768/gabor-balogh-circular-smartwatch-concept

======
Maert
I am dying to see something like this go to production. I absolutely love the
functionality my pebble gives me, but I also would very much prefer to wear it
as a proper watch, without it looking like a 10€ plastic toy :(

------
pohl
Beautiful, but power management in a devices like these boggles the mind. Such
little volume, so much display.

------
richiverse
you could get a steel and/or swap out the band and watch skin.

